# The 2008 Century A Month Register Thread



## Rob S (1 Jan 2008)

*This thread is only for the logging of your qualifying ride each month PLEASE DO NOT POST ANYTHING ELSE IN THIS THREAD *

It should eventually look like this one: 

http://www.bikeradar.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=12517565&start=0

There is a Century A Month Chat thread specifically for posting comments, planned rides, bowing out excuses etc which will keep the main Register as neat and tidy as possible. 


Please include the following info....Date of ride, distance of ride and a brief discription of the route ridden. 

Previous successful participants of the C+ Century A Month challenge during it's 4 years existence are entitled to display a gold star




for each year that they were successful 

Only log the first qualifying ride of each month 

*For each month simply edit your one original post in this thread. *


----------



## Rob S (1 Jan 2008)

*Tue 01 Jan * 106.5 miles. Plymouth-Teign Valley-Exeter-Crediton-Bow-Whiddon Down-Bovey Tracey-Plymouth

Mainly a grey day but it brightened up at the end....didn't even stop off for supplies today!!
-

*Sat 02 Feb* 111.3 miles. Plymouth-Exeter-Tiverton-Dunster-Williton-Taunton and train home.

Completely missed all forecasted rain...though the train did pass through a lot.
-

*Sat 01 Mar* 112.5 miles Plymouth-Exeter-Tiverton-Dunster-Williton-Taunton and train home.

No rain, hurrah. Had my first Diamond White for 10 years on the train home...oh the shame!!!
-

*Fri 04 Apr* 116.9 miles Plymouth-Teign Valley-Exeter-Tiverton-Bampton-Dulverton-Dunster-Williton-Taunton and train home.

My birthday ride. Started off with gorgeous sunshine but thankfully clouded over as I hadn't brought my sunscreen.
-

*Sat 03 May* 113.5 miles Plymouth-Chudleigh-Exeter-Tiverton-Dulverton-Dunster-Williton-Taunton and train home.

Same ride again I'm afraid!!
-

*Sat 07 Jun* 111.1 miles Plymouth-Teign Valley-Exeter-Morchard Road-Winkleigh-Monkokehampton-Okehampton-Tavistock-Plymouth

Very lucky to avoid the hailstorm coming back in to Plymouth. Accidently killed a mole, it ran out infront of me and then decided to try and get back underneath my rear tyre 

*Wed 23 Jul* 111.8 miles Plymouth-Teign Valley-Exeter-Morchard Road-Winkleigh-Monkokehampton-Okehampton-Tavistock-Plymouth

Under normal circumstance I would've spent the gorgeous weather today in the New Forest, Cotswolds, Forest of Dean or the Peak District...but I did this....first proper ride and past the scene of the accident with out incident....had to walk one or two hills as I can't honk yet.

*Sun 17 Aug* 100.7 miles Plymouth-Ashburton-Newton Abbot-Torquay-Totnes-Ivybridge-Modbury-Halwell-Totnes-Ivybridge-Plymouth

It's August, I shouldn't be reduced to crappy circuits like this!!!!

*Wed 03 Sep* 115.3 miles. Plymouth-Exeter-Tiverton-Bampton-Dunster-Williton-Taunton and train home.

Missed all the rain yaaaaay.
-

*Wed 8 Oct* 131.5 miles Train to Cheltenham-Worcester-Bromyard-Tenbury-Ludlow-Hereford-Newent-Gloucester-Cheltenham and train home.

Baptised my new camera today.
-

*Sat 1 Nov* 113.1 miles Train to Exeter-Barnstaple-Torrington-Okehampton-Tavistock-Plymouth.

Didn't see any of the expected sunshine but did have 2 punctures, 3 miles from start and 4 miles from home.
-

*Sun 14 Dec* 103.8 miles Plymouth-Newton Abbot-Exeter-Copplestone-Okehampton-Tavistock-Plymouth

Nice to get this one done in frost free conditions.


----------



## piedwagtail91 (1 Jan 2008)

*









*
*1/1/08* (C37) 101.1 miles, 5694 feet height gain. Light rain to Galagte, southerly wind. solo on pompino 47x20 fixed. 
great harwood, whalley, edisford, clitheroe, sawley, wigglesworth, rathmell, settle, ribblehead, ingleton,A65 to cowan bridge, minor road to nether burrow, A683 to lancaster, minor roads and cycle path to galgate, scorton, garstang, inglewhite, longridge, ribchester, whalley, great harwood.

*3/02/08 *(C38) 100.9 miles,5947 feet height gain.cloudy with strong southerly wind.solo on pompano 47x 20 fixed, early start with new lights.
Great harwood, whalley, edisford, clitheroe, sawley, wigglesworth, giggleswick, eldroth, wray, hornby, warton, round the yealands to carnforth, Lancaster, galgate, scorton, longridge, whalley, great harwood.

*1/03/08 *(C39) 101 miles,6334 feet height gain, cloudy , a few showers and the mother of all westerly winds. solo on pompino fixed 47 x 20.
Great harwood, whalley, chatburn, sawley, wigglesworth, giggleswick, eldroth, clapham station, ingleton, devils bridge, sedbergh, dent, ribblehead, settle, rathnell, sawley, chatburn, barrow, wiswell, great harwood.

*4/4/08* (C40) 100.2 miles, 5532 feet height gain. Cloudy to carnforth ,then sunny and cloudy. 47x20 fixed with my son andrew
great harwood, whalley, billington, ribchester, longridge, inglewhite, catterall, cockerham, condor green, cycle paths to lancaster, minor roads to hest bank, carnforth, silverdale, leighton moss, round the yealands to burton in kendal, tewitfield, over kellet, crook o' lune, quernmore, scorton, inglewhite, longridge, ribchester, brownhill, great harwood.

*6/05/08* (C41) 100.2 miles. 6841 feet height gain .Sunny all day (at last) 47x20 fixed. With my son Andrew.
great harwood, whalley, clitheroe, sawley, rathmell , giggleswick, paley green crossroads, eldroth, bentham, burton in lonsdale, A65 to just beyond cowan bridge, minor roads over barbondale to dent, ribblehead, settle, wigglesworth, paythorne crossroads, bolton by bowland, sawley, waddington, mytton, whalley, great harwood. 

*7/06/08* (C42) 111 miles, 6950 feet height gain.,cloudy with sunny spells and light winds. with Andrew . 47x20 fixed. 
great harwood, whalley, worston, sawley, wigglesworth, rathmell, settle, horton, ribblehead, hawes, garsdale, sedbergh, middleton, minor roads through barbon to A65. A65 through clapham to austwick, lawkland, giggleswick, rathmell, wigglesworth, sawley, worston, whalley, great harwood. 

*20/07/08*(C43) 101 miles, 4748feet height gain. sunny , cloudy, westerly wind. solo on 47 x 20 fixed.
Great Harwood, Whalley, Sawley, Rathmell, A65, Paley Green crossroads, Eldroth, Wray, cycle paths through Lancaster to Glasson Dock, Pilling, Inskip, Broughton, Longridge, Chipping, Chaigley, Great Mytton, Whalley, Great Harwood.

*10/08/08 *(C44) 157 miles, 7981 feet height gain. Windy , rain, some sunshine.
With 5 members of Blackburn and District CTC on the clubs 150 miles in 12 hours standard ride. On 47x 20 fixed.
Great Harwood, Whalley (start) Wigglesworth, Settle, Ribblehead, Hawes, Garsdale, Kirkby Stephen, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Caton, Lancaster, Great Eccleston, Woodplumpton, Broughton, Longridge, Chipping, Whalley (finish), Great Harwood.

*4/09/08 *(C45) 104 miles 4326 feet height gain, Torrential showers, a few sunny spells towards the end of the ride, about two dozen sections of flooded road. Light winds.With Randall. Pompino fixed 47 x 20. Great Harwood, Whalley, Ribchester, Longridge, Broughton, Woodplumpton, Lea, kirkham, St.Anne’s, Blackpool, Poulton, Singleton, Gt. Eccleston, Cockerham, Condor Green, Galgate, Scorton, Longridge, Ribchester, Whalley, Great Harwood.

*5/10/08 *(C46) 102 miles, 3620 feet height gain. Sunny, light northerly wind. Only 5 flooded sections of road. Solo on Pompino fixed 47x20. Great Harwood, Blackburn, Leyland, Eccleston, Mawdesley, Lydiate, Maghull, Crosby, Southport, Banks, Tarleton, Bamber Bridge, Houghton, Blackburn, Great Harwood.
*
2/11/08 *(C47) 102 miles, 6271 feet height gain. Cloudy with sunny spells, strong/very strong NE wind. Solo on pompino fixed 47 x 20. Great Harwood, Whalley, Clitheroe, Sawley, Wigglesworth, Settle, Ribblehead, Dent, Sedbergh, Devils Bridge, A65 to Giggleswick, Wigglesworth, Sawley, Clitheroe, Whalley, Great Harwood.
*
5/12/08 *(C48) 102 miles, 4155 height gain. North westerly wind, mainly cloudy with the odd sunny interval, rain for last 12 miles. No ice! Solo on 47x20 fixed 
Great Harwood, Whalley, Hurst Green, Longridge, Inglewhite, Garstang, Scorton, Galgate, Lancaster, Cockerham, Hambleton, Inskip, Salwick, Woodplumpton, Broughton, Catterall, Inglewhite, Longridge, Ribchester, Billington, Whalley, Great Harwood


----------



## Knight (7 Jan 2008)

*Tuesday 29th Jan (C37)* 120m 8h 20mins ride 10 hrs total
*Comment* crisp dry day, sun trying to come through. Light SW wind
*Bike* Carpe Diem-in process of conversion
Yealmpton, Cornwood, Dousland, Horrabridge, Tavistock, Longcross, Meadwell, Lifton, Launceston, St Stephens, Egloskerry, Wainhouse Corner, Millook, Coppathorne. Marhamchurch, Bridgerule, Derril, Holsworthy, Halwill Junction, Boasely X, Bridestowe, Lydford, Tavistock, Horrabridge, Yelverton, Clearbrook, Plym Valley, Saltram, Elburton, Yealmpton
*Notes:* Millook not as awesome as reputation would suggest. First long ride since 4th Dec, predictably tired, and unpredictably enjoyed the last 50m

*Wednesday 27th Feb (C38)* 100m 7h 20mins ride time, many hrs total
*Comment* fresh dry day, sun trying to come through. Light nW wind
*Bike *853 steel and Carpe Diem-in process of conversion
Yealmpton, Wrangaton X, Buckfastleigh, Asburton, Bovey Tracey, Tottiford Reservoir, Chistow, Dunsford, Doccombe Mortonhamstead, car to Yealmpton as collapsed back wheel. Yealmpton, Smithaleigh, Cornwood, Burrator, 8 circuits, Cornwood, Smithaleigh, Yealmpton.
*Notes:* Lovely day for it and delightful ride over new ground from Bovey. Changed from compact to standard c/s without changing chain, and mistakenly selected big/big entering M'hamstead, crashing rear mech into spokes collapsing wheel. Called for lift and completed ride on second bike. Quite enjoyed 8 circuits of burrator

*Thursday 27th March (C39)* 100m 6h 25mins ride time, 
*Comment* Lovely sunny spring day, steady NW wind
*Bike *Litespeed
(Lift to) Shaugh Prior, Dousland, Horrabridge Tavistock, Yealmpton, Brentor, Lydford, Bridestowe,Okehampton, North Tawton, Bow, Copplestone, Crediton, Yeoford, Hittisleigh, Whiddon Down, Moretonhamstead, Bovey Tracey, Ashburton, Buckfastleigh, South Brent, Wrangaton X, Ivybridge, Smithaleigh, Yealmpton.
*Notes:* Really nice day. New ground along B3215/A3072 OkeH' to Crediton.
Somewhat sore the following day

*Friday 25th April (C40)* 107m 7h 35mins ride time, 
*Comment* Cloudy, steady SW wind
*Bike *Carp Diem
Yealmpton, Ashburton, Challacombe, Widdicomber, Natsworthy, Manaton, Bovey Tracey, Tottiford, Christow, Dunsford, Moretonhamstead, Bovey, Haytor, Ashburton, Yealmpton
*Notes:* Tough day esp last section into the wind


*Sunday 12th May (C41)* 100m 6h 17 mins ride time, 
*Comment* Lovely hot sunny day, Light E wind
*Bike *Litespeed
Dartmoor Classic
*Notes:* Really nice day out on the bike-route could have been better, awful lanes by Drewsteignton-they should have asked me to design the route. REALLY pleased to get gold by 3 mins
Enjoyed *Etape du Dales* on 19th May-cool easterly, cold feet most of the day, but God's own cycling country
Looking forward to revisiting the area for the *White Rose Classic*


----------



## yorkshiregoth (7 Jan 2008)

*6/1/08 *102.03 miles. Skipton-Addingham-Ilkley-Bramhope-Leeds-A64-Kirkgate-Selby-B122-Sherburn-Aberford-Barwick-Scholes-Leeds-Otley-Ilkley-Addingham-Skipton. 6 hours & 39 minutes.

Started off dry for first 3 hrs or so then drizzly for remainder of day.

*06/02/08*. 107.14 miles. Heston-Chiswick-Hammersmith-Chiswick-Heston-Hounslow-Datchett-Windsor-Maidenhead-Twyford-Charvil-Woodley-Reading-Woodley-Charvil-Twyford-Maidengead-Slough-Hayes-Southall-Hounslow-Heston. 6 hours & 25 minutes.

*23/03/08*. 100.06 miles. Heston-Richmond-Kingston-upon-Thames-Epsom-Banstead-Redhill-Horley-Balcombe-Haywards Heath-Balcombe-Crawley-Horley-Redhill-Banstead-Epsom-Richmond-Heston. 6 hours and 14 minutes. Average speed 16.05mph 
Very cold day. Almost gave up half way through but persevered.

*23/04/08*. 104.01 miles. Heston-Chiswick-Hammersmith-Earls Court-Hammersmith-Chiswick-Heathrow-Southall-Hillingdon-Moor Park-South Oxley-Watford-St Albans-Luton & return back to Heston. 6 hours & 22 minutes. Average Speed 16.34mph.
Lovely day, rained for about 10 minutes otherwise dry & not too much wind 

*08/05/08*. 111.01 miles. Heston-Staines-Egham-Basingstoke-Oakley-Overton & return. 6 hours 53 minutes. Average Speed 16.13mph.
Brilliant weather. 

*08/06/08*. 116.02 miles.
Heston-Staines-West Molesey-Cobham-Gomshall-Cranleigh-Fittleworth-Bognor Regis-& return. 6 hours 50 minutes. Average Speed 16.98mph.
Lovely Weather throughout. 

*13/07/08*. 102.39 miles.
Heston-Slough-Burnham-Maidenhead-Marlow-Watlington-Stadhampton-Risinghurst-Oxford-&return. 6 hours 8 minutes. Average Speed 16.69mph 

*24/08/08*. 102.58 miles.
Heston-Slough-Hammersmith-Kensington-Vauxhall-Brixton-Lewisham-Greenwich-Bexley-Dartford-Gravesend & return to Heston. 7 hours 12 minutes Average Speed 14.25mph. 
Started off pretty wet & finished off bloomin' windy 

*21/09/08*. 109.01 miles.
Skipton-Glusburn-Sutton In Craven-Keighley-Haworth-Brighouse-Huddersfield-Shepley-Penistone-Sheffield & Return. 7 hours 23 minutes. Average speed 14.76mph.

*14/10/08*. 103.96 miles.
Heston-Colnbrook-Bisham-Marlow-Watlington-Stadhampton-risinghurst-Oxford & Return. 6 hours 34 minutes. Average Speed 15.83mph.


----------



## redfox (13 Jan 2008)

*12/01/08* - 108 Miles - Bourne End to Lamborn Loop - Bourne End, Nettlebed, Wallingford, Wantage, Lambourn, Hungerford, Newbury, Aldermaston, Winnersh, Maidenhead, Bourne End.

A torn tyre ensured I didn't get going until nearly one o'clock, good weather, but half the ride was in the dark when it was pretty cold and very wet. Still, at least its done!

*23/02/08* - 101 Miles - Bourne End to Cox Green - Bourne End, Lane End, Stokenchurch, Wallingford, Wantage, Lambourn, Hungerford, Newbury, Aldermaston, Winnersh, Cox Green

Now or never effort to get this one in before the end of the month. Slow and tiring first half against the wind, reached my folks house at 101 miles and thought "that'll do!"

*16/03/08* - 129 Miles - Chiltern & Cotswold Brevet - Great Kingshill, Bledlow Ridge, Ludgershall, Somerton, Chipping Norton, Minster Lovell, Kiddington, Ludgershall, Great Kingshill

Grim, grim, grim, grim, grim!

*16/04/08* - 100 Miles - West London 1/4 Audax Plus - Bourne End, Farnham Common, Denham, Ruislip, Chandlers Cross, Mentmore, Aldbury, Potten End, Ruislip, Chalfont St Peter, Beaconsfield, Bourne End

Colder, windier, hillier, busier and therefor slower than expected.

*10/05/08* - 127 Miles - A Taste of the Test Audax - Pamber Heath, Houghton, Awbridge, Old Sarum, Amesbury, Honey Street, Aldbourne, Hermitage, Pamber Heath

Lovely day, finally an imperial hundred that was a joy!

*01/06/08* - 127 Miles - Ring of Hearts Audax - Colney Heath, Hoddesdon, Stocking Pelham, Wyddial, Westmill, Great Offley, Whitwell, Astrope, Wendover Woods, Colney Heath

Real ride of two halves. Fairly easy first half in poor weather which then brightened up for a much tougher second half.


----------



## ian_oli (15 Jan 2008)

*06/01/08* - 205km Poor Student Audax. Oxford-, Malmesbury, Chippiing Campden, Oxford

*02/02/08* - 205km Poor Marlborough Connection Audax. Woodstock-, Hungerford, Cirencester, Lechlade-Woodstock

*15/03/08* - Up the 'Uts 200. Large numbers of Essex villages in ever decreasing circles

*05/04/08* - 116 miles Acton - Denham - Dinton Pastures - Fleet- Petersfield-Cranleigh - near Shere. Ride home cut short.

*05/05/08 *- ECCA 207km Audax High-Easter to High-Easter through Essex and Suffolk. Scenic w. great weather.

*22/06/08 -* Winton 200K. Kings Worthy - Wilsford Cum Lake (yes a real place name, I had to get it in) - Amesbury - Ramsbury - Ogbourne St George - Ashbury - Hungerford - Kings Worthy. Did around 204k with a detour or two. Bright sunshine but windy so slow in some parts and fast in others. First long run since early May and I noticed a drop in my fitness, but the fifteen or so miles after Walbury Hill - downhill or flat with a following wind and mostly a new surface - were at 22mph plus pretty well all the way.

*13/07/08 - *Six Counties Audax 207K. Hertford-Chalfont Common - Redbourn-Fowlmere-Hertford

*03/08/08* - Clwyddian Audax 220K. Upton Magna (nr Shrewsbury) - Pontcysyllte Viaduct - Horseshoe Pass - Prestatyn - Horseshoe Pass (the up and down way) and back to Upton Magna. Two big steep hills on the way out, with a heavily undulating route on the east flank of the Clywddian hills back.
Beautiful, but hard work!

*13/09/08 *- Anfractious 207K. Chalfont St Peter - Benson - Wantage - Lambourne - Pangbourne - Marlow - Chalfont. Puncturous day but good weather at long last!
*
11/10/08 *- Golden Tints 204K Ugley -Coggleshall - Ugley - Hog Hill - Ugley. Great weather, first time to Hog Hill site.

*02/11/08 *- 138 miles - Uxbridge-Benson-Gt Bedwyn-Kingsclere-Wokingham-Uxbridge

*14/12/08 *- 133 miles Acton-Hoddesdon-Stradishall-Bury St Edmunds-Bressingham-Norwich. A day of riding through gloom and taking main roads to avoid the floods and the muck on side roads. 

2nd year completed. Not sure about a 3rd.


----------



## ASC1951 (20 Jan 2008)

*Saturday 19 January C#37*
102 miles and 4570'

Leeds, Harrogate, Ripon, Bedale, Northallerton, Thirsk, Aldwark Bridge, Rudgate, Wetherby, Leeds.

Good to get out for the first time this year. Sunny, dry, still - and back in 
daylight.

*Wednesday 6 February C#38*
102.5 miles and 3820'

Leeds, Wetherby, York, Howden, Goole, Ferrybridge, Sherburn, Tadcaster, Bramham, Thorner, Leeds.

Dry, sunny, breezy and cold at the end.

*Saturday 8 March C#39*
106 miles and 4200'

Wetherby, York, Howden, Kellingley, Ferrybridge, Castleford, Towton, Thorner, Seacroft, Harehills.

Cold, windy and for the last 20 miles a grim struggle into the rain.

*Wednesday 23 April C#40*
101 miles and 4570'

Leeds, Harrogate, Ripon, Bedale, Northallerton,Thirsk, Aldwark Bridge, Wetherby, Leeds.

Almost Spring.

*Wednesday 7 May C#41*
115 miles and 8365'

Leeds, Ilkley, Addingham, Grassington, Buckden, Fleet Moss, Hawes, Masham, Ripon, Harrogate, Leeds.

Great ride on a fantastic Spring day.

*Thursday 19 June C#42*
100 miles and 3825'

Leeds, Wetherby, York, Howden, Goole, Hillam, Sherburn, Tadcaster, Bramham, Thorner, Leeds.

Windy or what!

*Saturday 12 July C#43*
107 miles and 4700'

Wetherby, Ripon, Bedale, Northallerton, Thirsk, Aldwark Bridge, Wetherby.

*Friday 1 August C#44*
114 miles and c7500'

French Alps. Circuit of the Aravis Massif, Haute Savoie. St Jean de Sixt, Bonneville, Clusaz, Sallanches, Megeve, Ugine, Annecy, La Roche s/Foron, St Jean de Sixt. Last 45 miles in the rain but a great outing.

*Saturday 13 September C#45*
101 miles and 3830'

Leeds, Wetherby, York, Howden, Goole, Hillam, Sherburn, Tadcaster, Bramham, Thorner, Leeds. Overcast start then a lovely sunny late summer's day.

*Saturday 11 October C#46*
101 miles and 4750'

Leeds, Harrogate, Ripon, Bedale, Northallerton, Thirsk, Aldwark Bridge, Rudgate, Wetherby, Leeds.

*Wednesday 26 November C#47*
101.3 miles and estimated 4500'

Lanzarote - from Puerto del Carmen, up to Orzola at the north end, down via Teguise and La Geria to the lighthouse at Punta de Pechiguera at the south end, back to Puerto del Carmen.

A constant strong headwind on the first and last quarters, but dry, warm and sunny.

*Saturday 6 December C#48*
102.8 and 4800'

Leeds, Harrogate, Ripon, Bedale, Northallerton, Thirsk, York, Wetherby, Leeds.

Cracking cold sunny day. Good to get the final ride up. Looking forward to 2009!


----------



## ash68 (20 Jan 2008)

Sunday 20th January prudhoe,hedley,carterwayheads,edmundbyers,blanchland,linzgarth arch, allenheads,allendale,haydon bridge,chollerford,west belsay,stamfordham,bywell,hexham,slaley,prudhoe 103 miles 8hrs 8mins

Monday 11 feb.
prudhoe, wylam,stamfordham,west belsay, capheaton, cross a696 and back,colwell, ch/ford,fourstones, grindon hill,haydon bridge, limestone brae, catton, hexham racecourse, slaley,new ridley,hedley, glider club, 

hedley.prudhoe 101.62 miles 7hrs 6mins

Friday 21 march
prudhoe,wylam,stamfordham, matfen,hexham,haydon Bridge,alston, cowshill,allenheads,allendale,hexham racecourse road,juniper,slaley
apperley dene,bywell,wylam,prudhoe 103.92 miles 7hrs 42mins

Sunday 13 April
Tyne velo reliability ride 100 miles blaydon to humshaugh, stanegate loop, whygate loop, return to blaydon.

Sunday 11 May Fred Whitton challenge 112 miles. 7 hrs 45 mins

Sunday 8 June
White Rose Classic Otley yorkshire 118 miles (including 3 miles back to otley) 7 hrs 47 mins

Sunday 6 july
3 counties sportive ride. crooklands, Kendal..125 miles 8 hrs 42 mins

sunday 31 august
cumberland challenge sportive ride brampton 106 miles 6hrs 44 mins

thursday 25 september
prudhoe,ovingham,bywell,whittle dene ponds, stamfordham, capheaton, over A696 and loop back. colwell,barrasford,chipchase,wark,stonehaugh,simonburn,fourstones,haydon bridge,whitfield,keenley,catton,hexham racecourse,juniper,slaley,apperley dene,bywell,wylam,prudhoe 102 miles 6hrs 28 mins


----------



## Zoom (26 Jan 2008)

*Sat 26 Jan* Willy Warmer Audax 216km
*Sun 17 Feb* Pulborough -Reading permanent Audax 202km
*Sat 15 Mar* Up the Uts Audax 200km
*Sat 12 Apr* Invicta 300 Audax 301km
*Sun 17 May* Stonehenge 200 Audax 204km
*Thu 5 June* Hailsham - Liss permanent Audax 212km
*Sat 5 Jul* Cheshunt - Thorne LEL route DIY Audax 301km
*Mon 18 Aug* Le Chateau d' Oleron - Cognac - Aulnay - Le Chateau d' Oleron 200 DIY Audax
*Sat 13 Sep* Anfractuous Audax 207km
*Sun 5 Oct* Autumn Dungeewow Audax 203km
*Fri 21 Nov* Audax Dinner Dart East Grinstead - Denmead - Three Mile Cross- Guildford 228km
*Sun Dec 14* Mince Pies and Stollen DIY+calendar Audax 200km

Completed


----------



## ronstrutt (27 Jan 2008)

*Sat 26 Jan 104.2 miles, total ascent 5440 feet

*Woking-Leatherhead-Dorking-Salfords-Lingfield-Groombridge-Frant-Wadhurst-Silver Hill-Cripps Corner-Broad Oak-Rye-Brookland-Ashford

A lovely ride on a sunny (if bitterly cold) day.

*Sat 9 Feb 102.5 miles, total ascent 4820 feet (felt like a lot more!)*

Woking-Bramley-Hambledon-Chiddingfold-Lodsworth-Selham-Duncton Hill-Crockerhill-Runcton-Bognor Regis-Yapton-Arundel-Bury Hill-Fittleworth-Wisborough Green-Alfold-Shamley Green-Guildford-Ripley-Woking

Another brilliantly sunny day, wind moderate SE to E, but bitterly cold after dusk.

*Sat 8 Mar 148.6 miles, total ascent 4308 feet

*Woking - London - Enfield - Ware - Royston - Croydon - Cambridge - Burwell - Newmarket - West Stow - Garboldisham - New Buckenham.

Just missed the magic 150 but didn't realise until I'd stopped at parent's home and I could hardly set off for a ride round the block!

Loaded panniers, medium touring weight. Breezy SW to S, occasionally helpful, often not.

*Sat 26 April 100.2 miles (plus 1.2 back from the station) total ascent 4676ft*

Woking - Farnham - Winchester - Stockbridge - Andover - Basingstoke - Fleet

A mad dash to get this in before the end of the month. Didn't leave home until midday and ended up riding round Fleet to boost the mileage while waiting for the train home.

* Fri May 2 101.9 miles, total ascent very little*

Thurlby (Lincs) - Whittlesey - Littleport - Thetford - Tibenham (Norfolk)

Part of a six-day near 500-mile ride from Woking to London via Stafford (which also included a 112-mile day). It's hard work across the Fens with the wind in your face, like being on a fixed, there's no respite from pedalling.

*Sun June 1 129.7 miles, total ascent 5367 feet*

Newport (South Wales) - Chepstow - Severn Bridge - Yate - Chipping Sodbury - Chippenham - Marlborough - Ramsbury - Hungerford - Newbury - Reading - Shinfield - Lightwater - Woking

A fully (over)loaded ride as a final practice for my Dover to Durness run in mid-June. The first 30 miles were hard - the result of a tiring preceding day (us old'uns can't take it!) plus an uncooperative headbreeze. Better once I got on the A4.

*Sat/Sun July 19/20 126.7 miles*

London Waterloo - Dunwich via Epping, Great Dunmow, Sudbury, Needham Market, and Framlingham

The 2008 Dun Run.

*Mon August 18 101.5 miles*

New Buckenham - Diss - Eye - Wickham Market - Snape - Dunwich - Framlingham - Stowmarket - Needham Market - Ipswich (and cross-London)

Fierce southerly blow

*Mon September 29 100.7 miles*

Rookley (IW) - Shanklin - Cowes - Newport - Ryde / Portsmouth - Midhurst - Chiddingfold - Guildford - Woking

Warm, sunny, a gentle SW breeze but a very hard ride after three days walking 75 miles round the IOW coastal path.

*October - no qualifying ride

Fri 7 November 101.8 miles

*Woking - Windsor - Marlow - Stokenchurch - Thame - Staughton St James - Oxford - Abingdon - Wallingford - Goring - Reading (and home from Guildford station)

Pity it wasn't a week before!


----------



## jan_connett (8 May 2008)

Finally here!

*13 Jan (c49) 117 miles:* Good dry day - bright at times but cold in the shadow in the Wye valley. Up one side of the Severn and back down the other side! Bristol - Gloucester - Higham - Newnham - Lydney - Chepstow - Tintern - not quite to Monmouth - Tintern - Chepstow - Avonmouth - Bristol.

*18 Feb (c50) 108 miles:* Beautiful sunny day but started out at about -5C so took til lunchtime to thaw out. Bristol - Chepstow - Usk - Abergavenny - Heads of the Valleys road - Merthyr Tydfil - Hirwaun - Neath Swansea - Mumbles Head - Swansea. Train back to Bristol and 1mile home.

*31 March (c51) 104 miles:* - desperate century - had to get back to the office for a meeting at 4pm, so: Bristol - Gloucester - Tewkesbury- Gloucester - Bristol - towards Avonmouth - Bristol.

*15 April (c52) 110 miles:* Worcester - Kidderminster - Wolverhampton - Stafford - Newcastle-under-Lyme - Congleton - Cheadle - Manchester - Bury - not quite Ramsbottom. As part of three-and-a-half day round trip from Bristol to Halifax. Sadly the weather closed in the next day, going over the Pennines and I was running out of time (had gone up to visit my brother in Bury and to see an exhibition in Halifax) so got train back to Birmingham, then rode home via Stratford and Cotswolds. Great trip all-in-all.

*31 May (c53) 103 miles:* Bristol - Bath - Warminster - Shaftesbury - Blandford Forum - Dorchester - Weymouth - Portland - Weymouth. Just about 8 hours for 100 miles. Trundly cross-country train home. Fab ride. Sunshine and light breeze for a good part of the day.


----------



## Maladict (13 Oct 2008)

Here's my list for 2008 so far mostly just C&P from the AUK individual results page...

NH88520 07-602 *SONNING COMMON, N of Reading 213* 03 Nov 2 0 
NH816735 08-41 *OXFORD 206 * 06 Jan 2 0 
NH817298 08-943 *CHALFONT ST PETER 207 * 26 Jan 2 0 
NH817648 08-473 *WOODSTOCK, NW of Oxford 205 * 02 Feb 2 0 
J80301 02-09-AU05 *DIY PERMANENT SERIES : SOUTH 300* 3 0 
J80408 02-16-AU05 *DIY PERMANENT SERIES : SOUTH 300* 3 0 
J80366 02-23-SS08 *DIY Permanent 200km 200 * 2 0 
N850111 08-896 *UGLEY, S of Saffron Walden 207* 15 Mar 2 0 
NH820585 08-504 *OXFORD 307 * 29 Mar 3 0 
NH821802 08-119 *WOLVERLEY, N of Kidderminster 305* 05 Apr 3 2 
NH832207 08-309 *CHALFONT ST PETER 407 * 03 May 4 0 
NH823421 08-195 *CHEPSTOW 619 * 17 May 6 3.25
NH826136 08-28 *LONG MELFORD nr Sudbury 200 * 24 May 2 0 
NH828171 08-17 *SUTTON COLDFIELD, Birmingham 300* 28 Jun 3 4.25
NH828423 08-234 *DERBY 605 * 12 Jul 6 0 
J80986 08-03-SW04 *York - Cambridge - York 600 * 6 0

plus what's not been validated yet:

29th September 2008 - Cambridge-Lavenham-Harwich-Lavenham-Cambridge 210km

11th October 2008 - Golden Tints 204km Audax, Henham, nr Saffron Walden

and non-Audax:

Fred Whitton Challenge, 175 km, 11th May 2008


----------

